# Number of SE-R's Produced?



## dfmjr477 (Jul 17, 2005)

I haven't been able to find a reliable source indicating how many 2005 SE-R's will be produced. This question might have already been addressed in a previous post - I haven't made my way through all of them yet!

See my SE-R Pics at
http://www.davidmorganjr.com/MY2005NissanAltimaSER.html


----------



## Saigon Kid (Aug 5, 2005)

*2006 SE-R*

I currently own a Black fully loaded 2003 3.5 SE 5SPD. I really like the changes that they made on the SE-R. Does anyone know if any modifications will be done for 2006? Or should I just go ahead and get a good deal on '05?


----------



## SilverSER-2005 (Aug 10, 2005)

I am also curious, how many SER's are there? 
By the way see my ride at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2082715


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Saigon Kid said:


> I currently own a Black fully loaded 2003 3.5 SE 5SPD. I really like the changes that they made on the SE-R. Does anyone know if any modifications will be done for 2006? Or should I just go ahead and get a good deal on '05?



You can get a good deal on one???? What would be a good deal. I think they're overpriced...but if i had the money I'd get one. I've seen a past post where this guy got his for $25k, and another guy for $27k.


----------

